# Blackberry



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

Bit of a dim question, but I got asked this by my sister (who lives in Florida) and as I don't have one I have no clue about this. Does anyone know if blackberry messenger work's in New Zealand? I realise if you bring one with you it needs to be unlocked (seems to be cheaper to do this from what I've read) 
I believe it uses web access to do this if your on the move but if your at home you can connect to a Wifi network and would work for free? 
I could be wrong, but this would mean I could easily send messages to my sister, parents and brother. 
Such random thoughts I have, there are so many other things to do above this but just running with whatever questions I get


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*telecom*



inky said:


> Bit of a dim question, but I got asked this by my sister (who lives in Florida) and as I don't have one I have no clue about this. Does anyone know if blackberry messenger work's in New Zealand? I realise if you bring one with you it needs to be unlocked (seems to be cheaper to do this from what I've read)
> I believe it uses web access to do this if your on the move but if your at home you can connect to a Wifi network and would work for free?
> I could be wrong, but this would mean I could easily send messages to my sister, parents and brother.
> Such random thoughts I have, there are so many other things to do above this but just running with whatever questions I get


One assumes so, as Telecom sell them here.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

inky said:


> Bit of a dim question, but I got asked this by my sister (who lives in Florida) and as I don't have one I have no clue about this. Does anyone know if blackberry messenger work's in New Zealand? I realise if you bring one with you it needs to be unlocked (seems to be cheaper to do this from what I've read)
> I believe it uses web access to do this if your on the move but if your at home you can connect to a Wifi network and would work for free?
> I could be wrong, but this would mean I could easily send messages to my sister, parents and brother.
> Such random thoughts I have, there are so many other things to do above this but just running with whatever questions I get


It will work, the issue is more about getting a cost effective data plan for it to work on. If most of your usage is going to be on Wifi that's not so much of an issue. 

There was talk of a BBM app being developed for Android phones but I'm not sure if its out yet.

Another thing you could look at is the iMesssage feature in iOS 5 on iPhones and other Apple devices. You can use it to send texts, photos, videos etc. to other Apple users. You don't even need a phone or a data plan for that, just an iPod Touch and Wifi. And of course you have Facetime too.

I haven't tried it but I think you can also use iMessage to send data to smart phones, not just Apple devices, if you have their mobile number. Someone correct me if that's wrong.

All things are possible  just watch out for the data plans with the mobile network providers because they're not very good value for money.


----------

